# What do you guys do with your TIG torch when you need to set it down?



## W6PUG (Feb 15, 2014)

I know that sounds like a dumb question (maybe it is) but I was working in the shop last night and I needed to put the torch down for a minute while I adjusted the clamped piece, and the weight of the cable dragged it off and it hit the floor - and a piece broke off the ceramic gas lense :angry: ... it was too hot to lay across my lap ... and of course it was the only cup I had (got 4 more this morning just as punishment to myself) so that shut me down for last night, and I was having too much fun ....  do you guys have some kind of special hook or holder or something you clamped to your table or something?
Thanks! Doug with Pugs


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 15, 2014)

over my knee usually.if not i hang it on the saw next to me


----------



## Ray C (Feb 15, 2014)

I've got hooks hanging underneath the table from where I usually honker-in to do TIG work.


-LOL:  DO NOT drape it over your lap and let it dangle down by your ankles unless you like burning holes thorough your pants and right into your skin.

Ray


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 15, 2014)

Ray C said:


> I've got hooks hanging underneath the table from where I usually honker-in to do TIG work.
> 
> 
> -LOL:  DO NOT drape it over your lap and let it dangle down by your ankles unless you like burning holes thorough your pants and right into your skin.
> ...


 well don't drape it tip in...


----------



## Ray C (Feb 15, 2014)

TOOLMASTER said:


> well don't drape it tip in...



The hoses and wires have such a natural curl, it's the only way I could possibly drape the torch.  -Thus, the hooks under my table and overhead shelf.

-And yes, I have more than one or two little burn pock marks on my leg -oh that hurts...


Ray


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 15, 2014)

There are TIG torch holders available at places like HF, but this is one I threw together from a magnet, steel strap, and the storage hook that came with the magnet. I have a steel plate screwed to the corner of my welding booth to stick this one or my MIG torch holder to. You could also stick it to the work piece, if it was big enough.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 15, 2014)

tickles when you accidentally hit the switch:roflmao:


----------



## Ray C (Feb 15, 2014)

TOOLMASTER said:


> tickles when you accidentally hit the switch:roflmao:



Oh, I hate when that happens!  The worst/dumbest move I ever pulled was having a long piece of filler rod touching the side of my neck then accidentally bump it with the electrode.  Whoahhhh Baby....  that's a wake-up call.


Ray


----------



## W6PUG (Feb 16, 2014)

Folks, I want to thank you for your ideas. I looked at the commercial TIG holders on the web and not impressed, but I did take all of *YOUR* ideas, dug through my junk box, and made one that I think will satisfy my needs quite well. I am attaching a couple of photos to show you what I came up with, and you will see pieces of everyone's idea made into one ... the arm is from an old dial indicator that I trashed 20 years ago and saved the arm itself; the hooks were liberated from my wife's garden shed, and wallah! *IT WORKS!!* ) Might not be the sexiest beast on the block, but the net cost out of pocket is $0, and _*it works*_ and I am glad I asked for help from you guys  to get the brain engaged. I just wanted to say *THANKS*!! Doug with Pugs


----------



## Ray C (Feb 16, 2014)

W6PUG said:


> Folks, I want to thank you for your ideas. I looked at the commercial TIG holders on the web and not impressed, but I did take all of *YOUR* ideas, dug through my junk box, and made one that I think will satisfy my needs quite well. I am attaching a couple of photos to show you what I came up with, and you will see pieces of everyone's idea made into one ... the arm is from an old dial indicator that I trashed 20 years ago and saved the arm itself; the hooks were liberated from my wife's garden shed, and wallah! *IT WORKS!!* ) Might not be the sexiest beast on the block, but the net cost out of pocket is $0, and _*it works*_ and I am glad I asked for help from you guys  to get the brain engaged. I just wanted to say *THANKS*!! Doug with Pugs
> View attachment 70249
> View attachment 70250



That'l work...  I think mine were bicycle hooks that I got at the Dollar Store...


Ray


----------



## churchjw (Feb 16, 2014)

Here is one I made when I first got my TIG https://www.flickr.com/photos/24370911@N08/sets/72157629416237888/  It uses a magnet to hold it to the table.

Jeff


----------



## W6PUG (Feb 16, 2014)

churchjw said:


> Here is one I made when I first got my TIG https://www.flickr.com/photos/24370911@N08/sets/72157629416237888/  It uses a magnet to hold it to the table.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff - just went to the site and looked at yours ... you are an artist, it would appear .... did pretty kool job ... I can do the welding but I have no art in my blood .. music yes ... art: NO! Thanks though - am sure the other guys will also get a smile on their faces .... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## xalky (Feb 16, 2014)

churchjw said:


> Here is one I made when I first got my TIG https://www.flickr.com/photos/24370911@N08/sets/72157629416237888/  It uses a magnet to hold it to the table.
> 
> Jeff


Sexy!)


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Feb 16, 2014)

churchjw said:


> Here is one I made when I first got my TIG https://www.flickr.com/photos/24370911@N08/sets/72157629416237888/  It uses a magnet to hold it to the table.
> 
> Jeff




thats funny :roflmao:


----------



## HSS (Feb 23, 2014)

Doug, Tom at Oxtools shows a big torch holder he made with steel rod that is very easy to make.
My brother lived in Julian for a while. I noticed you are in Ramona.
Pat


----------



## W6PUG (Feb 24, 2014)

HSS said:


> Doug, Tom at Oxtools shows a big torch holder he made with steel rod that is very easy to make.
> My brother lived in Julian for a while. I noticed you are in Ramona.
> Pat



Pat - is there a link or something I can refer to? Always interested in other folks' ideas.
I grew up in MO before I came to CA in mid-70's. Lived all over CA, but finally came to Ramona 10 years ago (moved here a month before the Cedar Fire). Been to Julian many, many times. Take care / Thx / Doug with Pugs


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 24, 2014)

churchjw said:


> Here is one I made when I first got my TIG https://www.flickr.com/photos/24370911@N08/sets/72157629416237888/  It uses a magnet to hold it to the table.
> 
> Jeff



That's a nice holder for a hot torch!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 24, 2014)

TOOLMASTER said:


> tickles when you accidentally hit the switch:roflmao:






Ray C said:


> Oh, I hate when that happens!  The worst/dumbest move I ever pulled was having a long piece of filler rod touching the side of my neck then accidentally bump it with the electrode.  Whoahhhh Baby....  that's a wake-up call.
> 
> Ray



Try working inside a large mixer tank to repair a defect in the stainless lining. There you are literally sitting on the work, when you accidentally hit the switch. For a brief moment you think you are in the clear until the hi-freq start ramps up and zaps you!  ZOWIE!!!



churchjw said:


> Here is one I made when I first got my TIG https://www.flickr.com/photos/24370911@N08/sets/72157629416237888/  It uses a magnet to hold it to the table.
> 
> Jeff



I have to admit that your torch holder is truly unique. But nudity is not allowed on this site.  Does she makes your wife jealous, too?   :rofl:


----------



## hvontres (Feb 24, 2014)

W6PUG said:


> Pat - is there a link or something I can refer to? Always interested in other folks' ideas.
> I grew up in MO before I came to CA in mid-70's. Lived all over CA, but finally came to Ramona 10 years ago (moved here a month before the Cedar Fire). Been to Julian many, many times. Take care / Thx / Doug with Pugs



Try this video: [video=youtube;G3wUoPdK_ms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3wUoPdK_ms[/video]

He shows his holder along with a story about why putting a torch in your lap is bad


----------



## W6PUG (Apr 6, 2014)

So far Viv has not noticed the missing hanger from her garden shed! :roflmao:


----------



## Ozwelder (May 27, 2014)

Ray C said:


> I've got hooks hanging underneath the table from where I usually honker-in to do TIG work.
> 
> 
> -LOL:  DO NOT drape it over your lap and let it dangle down by your ankles unless you like burning holes thorough your pants and right into your skin.
> ...



I had mine on the bench and bumped it.While it did burn a hole thru my pants and skin, the area where the skin was, made a very sensitive difference- nuff said?
If that was not enough the torch then fell to the ground and busted the ceramic.

I now have a bolt on clamp with a folded round bar stand to hook the torch onto.

Oz


----------



## zmotorsports (May 27, 2014)

Mine is similar to one of the above.  Round magnet that I bent up a piece of flat strap which has a notch to hold both my MIG gun or my TIG gun depending on which process I am using.

Mike.


----------



## Malave16 (Aug 22, 2014)

This is what i use. Simple and effective.


----------

